# SS Mormactrade (1962) of Moore-McCormack Lines



## needadditionalinformation (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any recollections (beyond standard specs & present disposition) of this ship or her sisters(MORMACBAY, MORMACGLEN, MORMACCAPE, MORMACLAKE, MORMACCOVE, MORMACPRIDE & MORMACSCAN)? I know that they were fitted with swimming pools between the false and real smoke stacks, but not much else. If it helps, my pick of her is here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/61522/cat/500/ppuser/5164


----------



## PCNeslo (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moore-McCormicks Mormaccove*

Hi Bill: 

I served on the Mormaccove on her last voyage, I believe. Deck cadet on a SA run in 1976. Yes, she had a swimming pool for only the passengers - it was filled each morning by the 3rd asst and drained each nite (so us cadets couldn't swim in it...haha). She was a good ship - but as a breakbulk, she couldn't compete in time in port, we were usually in each port 2-4 days loading cargo. Many happy memories of Santos and Rio!B\)


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was the 8-12 3rd A/E aboard the USNS Southern Cross (ex MORMAC TRADE) from 6/82 to 6/83. I made one trip to Antartica in 2/83.

The C3-S-33A Cargo Ship Design was an excellent Freighter design which bid well, albeit small.

Powered by a conventional 600 PSIG Steam Plant driving a single screw 15,800 SHP Geared Steam Turbine (Cross Compound)- the vessel could easily steam at 18 knots- remember that the 15,800 SHP was National Defense Horsepower- controlled by an additional nozzle control valve on the HP Turbine Nozzle Block- that increased the SHP from 12,000 nominal to 15,800; 3800 SHP from one nozzle control valve!

Other anomilies, such as the single distilling plant, the 1st Stage Heater Drain Pumps, the Stainless Steel cladded Deep Tanks- were memorable. I steamed this vessel nearly around the world- it was a joy to operate.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

Further, the Folding Cargo Hatches (hydraulic), the hydraulic deck machinery, the lack of vang winches, the radial piston steering hydraulic pumps and who could forget the double ended five cylinder radial Chrysler Air Conditioning and Reefer Compressors!

The Swimming Pool was Salt Water, and had a 8" drain pipe from the bridge deck to the lower engine room drain valve overboard (we always wanted to open it when the Capt and Chief were "lounging" in the pool before cocktails!)

12 Passengers, a rather spartan Saloon, very small officer quarters- but a great ship nevertheless. One of my favorite ships!


----------

